# Its time for the street festival,,,,, again!



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 29, 2005)

Our annual street festival starts this Saturday.  We, my wife and I, have been cooking at it for the past 14 years.  Its our daughters swim team fund raiser.  When I started doing this, I would go out and barrow gas grills from friends or family to cook on.  Then I decided to build my own â€œPortableâ€


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2005)

those are too nice.  You don't deserve those.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 29, 2005)

Bill very nice looking rigs you have there!  I just can't believe you pull them with Chevy's, put a "Toy" in front of those beautiful pits!


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 29, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Our annual street festival starts this Saturday.  We, my wife and I, have been cooking at it for the past 14 years.  Its our daughters swim team fund raiser.  When I started doing this, I would go out and barrow gas grills from friends or family to cook on.  Then I decided to build my own â€œPortableâ€


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 30, 2005)

Whats on the menu:

Kielbasa with green peppers and onions, hot dogs and soft drinks.  I have two grates with different sized expanded metal.  One is a 1/4 in that I do the veggies on and the other is the 3/4in for meat.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, thank the lord its over with for another year.  We set up at 7am and just finished cleaning up and its almost 6pm.  Only one year left for the swim team, maybe two depends on the youngest (Lil'qer).  We sold 10 packs of kielbasa and two boxes of hot dogs.  Went through 8 bags of green peppers and a 10 lb bag of onions.  The weather was great and the kids were a big help.  Probably the smoothest street festival we have done.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad it went well, Bill!!  Good food and money for the swimmers! =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad to hear it turned out good Bill.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 1, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, thank the lord its over with for another year.  We set up at 7am and just finished cleaning up and its almost 6pm.  Only one year left for the swim team, maybe two depends on the youngest (Lil'qer).  We sold 10 packs of kielbasa and two boxes of hot dogs.  Went through 8 bags of green peppers and a 10 lb bag of onions.  The weather was great and the kids were a big help.  Probably the smoothest street festival we have done.



Sounds like a great time and great food. Niki and I went with other SCBA Judges to Moncks Corner to the Berkley Cookoff, had some great chicken and ribs before lunch,best part wa seeing friends again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, thank the lord its over with for another year.  We set up at 7am and just finished cleaning up and its almost 6pm.  Only one year left for the swim team, maybe two depends on the youngest (Lil'qer).  We sold 10 packs of kielbasa and two boxes of hot dogs.  Went through 8 bags of green peppers and a 10 lb bag of onions.  The weather was great and the kids were a big help.  Probably the smoothest street festival we have done.




Hey Bill, sounds like they might need your expertise for many years to come!!!


----------

